# my family are filing a affidavit



## scoobybug (Jan 2, 2009)

Hi everyone i have just registered with this site in the hopes that you guys might be able to answer some of the questions my husband and i cant find the answers to its all very confusing hahaha.........what we are trying to find out is my sister and her husband would like to sponser us if this all goes through ok will we be able to work, as you can imagine it will drive us mad not being able to work.......any help will be greatly appreciated thanks


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

scoobybug said:


> Hi everyone i have just registered with this site in the hopes that you guys might be able to answer some of the questions my husband and i cant find the answers to its all very confusing hahaha.........what we are trying to find out is my sister and her husband would like to sponser us if this all goes through ok will we be able to work, as you can imagine it will drive us mad not being able to work.......any help will be greatly appreciated thanks


Your sister is a USC?


----------



## scoobybug (Jan 2, 2009)

Fatbrit said:


> Your sister is a USC?


hi fatbrit its my husbands sister she has lived their along side another brother and my husbands father all three of them went about 19yrs ago my sister inlaw is now married to usc and she is a pr their hope this helps thanks nicki


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

scoobybug said:


> hi fatbrit its my husbands sister she has lived their along side another brother and my husbands father all three of them went about 19yrs ago my sister inlaw is now married to usc and she is a pr their hope this helps thanks nicki


Sibling sponsorship is very lengthy and requires the petitioner to be a USC. They're currently processing applications from a decade or more ago (or 2 decades if you were born in the Philippines!).

If the father is still alive, he may also be able to sponsor. The wait here is a couple of years less but it also requires that he is naturalized.

You may have multiple petitions filed at the same time.

The answer to your question, BTW, is that you can freely work as the beneficiary of an immigrant visa. But I don't think you had calculated the long wait before a visa number becomes available to you


----------



## scoobybug (Jan 2, 2009)

Fatbrit said:


> Your sister is a USC?


thank you once again dont mean to sound stupid but what does naturalized mean lol


----------



## scoobybug (Jan 2, 2009)

scoobybug said:


> thank you once again dont mean to sound stupid but what does naturalized mean lol


ok just looked that one up lol thanks anyway .....do you know if we can actually work and live their whilst the application is going through regards nicki


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

scoobybug said:


> thank you once again dont mean to sound stupid but what does naturalized mean lol


Become a USC.

Your sister-in-law cannot sponsor you and your husband until she becomes a USC, i.e. she naturalizes.


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

scoobybug said:


> ok just looked that one up lol thanks anyway .....do you know if we can actually work and live their whilst the application is going through regards nicki


Nope -- unless you secure it by other means.


----------



## scoobybug (Jan 2, 2009)

you are full of info thanks again fatbrit im just waiting for a reply to see if she is naturalized thanks for all your help so far


----------



## scoobybug (Jan 2, 2009)

does she have to surrender her british passport to be naturalized?


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

scoobybug said:


> does she have to surrender her british passport to be naturalized?


No.

US perspective on dual nationality: Dual Citizenship FAQ
UK perspective on dual nationality: Dual nationality: adults

Time line is around 6 months from submitting application. If she wants help, just holler on here.

As soon as she's naturalized, she can petition for you, and then you join the long, long line waiting for your visa number.


----------



## scoobybug (Jan 2, 2009)

Fatbrit said:


> No.
> 
> US perspective on dual nationality: Dual Citizenship FAQ
> UK perspective on dual nationality: Dual nationality: adults
> ...


thanks for your help im sure she would love this site anyway lol how long would you say it takes for a visa no to come available thanks nicki


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

scoobybug said:


> thanks for your help im sure she would love this site anyway lol how long would you say it takes for a visa no to come available thanks nicki


A decade, give or take.

Sibling sponsorship is 4th category. It's updated every month here.


----------



## scoobybug (Jan 2, 2009)

Fatbrit said:


> A decade, give or take.
> 
> Sibling sponsorship is 4th category. It's updated every month here.


blinkin eck!!!! i will be 42 yrs old then lol dont know weather i will be able to do my job hahaha im a barber my hubbie is a joiner he should be ok but still i think my best option is looking into canada again which we have looked into alot various company's have asked for my husbands cv so fingers crossed we could be as little as 5 hrs drive away from our family in the state's thanks again fatbrit


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

scoobybug said:


> blinkin eck!!!! i will be 42 yrs old then lol dont know weather i will be able to do my job hahaha im a barber my hubbie is a joiner he should be ok but still i think my best option is looking into canada again which we have looked into alot various company's have asked for my husbands cv so fingers crossed we could be as little as 5 hrs drive away from our family in the state's thanks again fatbrit


A five-hour drive is nothing in North America! 

SIL should still naturalize (there's rarely a reason not to) and she can still throw a petition in. Then, if you want to move from Canada to the US down the road, it's there. If not, you've lost a few hundred bucks.


----------



## scoobybug (Jan 2, 2009)

Fatbrit said:


> A five-hour drive is nothing in North America!
> 
> SIL should still naturalize (there's rarely a reason not to) and she can still throw a petition in. Then, if you want to move from Canada to the US down the road, it's there. If not, you've lost a few hundred bucks.


yep thats very true thanks for that the hubbie will be in soon will get him to look at the adv you have givin me he will perhaps say hi thank you again


----------

